# Confusing cjhicksn!



## CHlCKEN (May 29, 2021)

Gender? I’m pretty shore he’s a silkie or maybe a gamefool, but idk. I thought he was a boy but he’s been broody for the past week! He has 6 eggs and they are all developing!!! He croos every morning and also makes with the hens?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is a Silkie and does appear to be a rooster. Are you absolutely certain he's remaining on the nest full time? Roosters will go to a nest to call hens to the nest. 

How do you know the eggs are developing?


----------



## CHlCKEN (May 29, 2021)

Yes I am certain. I’m almost always outsid. I know the eggs are developing because I candled them


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would need to see that bird off the nest to be absolutely certain of gender.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Definitely a cockerel. Could you get egg candled egg pics?


----------



## CHlCKEN (May 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I would need to see that bird off the nest to be absolutely certain of gender.

















Here’s some pics from a few days ago


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Definitely a rooster.


----------



## CHlCKEN (May 29, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Definitely a cockerel. Could you get egg candled egg pics?


Sure I took some a few days ago


----------



## CHlCKEN (May 29, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Definitely a cockerel. Could you get egg candled egg pics?


Actually he’s not a cockerel it’s called a rooster when they are more than one year or 12 months or 365 days old since you didn’t know that xoxo


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Either those pics are not capturing what you're seeing or there isn't any development. I don't see any veins lining the outside of the shell.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

CHlCKEN said:


> Actually he’s not a cockerel it’s called a rooster when they are more than one year or 12 months or 365 days old since you didn’t know that xoxo


Ah yes. My apologies. Most don't try to figure out gender so late so I assumed he was a cockerel.


----------



## CHlCKEN (May 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Either those pics are not capturing what you're seeing or there isn't any development. I don't see any veins lining the outside of the shell.










How’s this?


----------



## CHlCKEN (May 29, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Ah yes. My apologies. Most don't try to figure out gender so late so I assumed he was a cockerel.


Well actually I already KNOW he’s a boy since he has fertilized eggs. I’m just wondering why he’s going broody??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that's better. I can see the veins.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

CHlCKEN said:


> Well actually I already KNOW he’s a boy since he has fertilized eggs. I’m just wondering why he’s going broody??


Oh, I'm sorry. I got confused, I thought you were asking gender due to this:



CHlCKEN said:


> Gender?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

If the chicken is crowing they absolutely 100% cockerell I see saddle feathers on tail so definitely a cockerell. I'm not sure why he's broody though I think I had my roo do that to.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

There are broody Serama males, ask Dan about this behavior! [mention]danathome [/mention] thoughts on OP?


----------



## CHlCKEN (May 29, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> There are broody Serama males, ask Dan about this behavior! [mention]danathome [/mention] thoughts on OP?


Ok


----------

